# a little about me



## .50blowguns (Apr 22, 2008)

:sniper: I have shot blowguns for a while they are fun and great to mess around with!! if you have any quiestions about them u can ask me i know a lot about them!!! if u want to no how to hunt with them i got a lot of pointers and tips!!


----------

